# Is there any smooth way to update CURRENT system for embedded?



## Rin Cat (Dec 29, 2017)

Hi all,

Don't tell me I need flash image every time or compile source code on embedded system. 

It just a Raspberry Pi 3 model B and freebsd-update seems not available for the 12.0-CURRENT.

Thanks.


----------



## obsigna (Dec 29, 2017)

Some time ago I wrote a Howto about the most smooth way I can imagine.

Howto: Updating FreeBSD x.y-CURRENT installations using respective snapshots

I am following CURRENT on my Beaglebone Black ever since (updated it already about 10times). Even the switch from ARMv6 to ARMv7 went smooth using the same procedure.


----------



## Rin Cat (Dec 29, 2017)

obsigna said:


> Some time ago I wrote a Howto about the most smooth way I can imagine.
> 
> Howto: Updating FreeBSD x.y-CURRENT installations using respective snapshots
> 
> I am following CURRENT on my Beaglebone Black ever since (updated it already about 10times). Even the switch from ARMv6 to ARMv7 went smooth using the same procedure.



I was thinking doing some system level files patch, or rsync, no ideas it's good or bad compare to use clone.


----------



## acheron (Dec 29, 2017)

freebsd-update is only available for amd64/i386.
Personally I use PkgBase on all my systems.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 2, 2018)

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


----------



## SirDice (Jan 2, 2018)

acheron said:


> freebsd-update is only available for amd64/i386.


Actually, freebsd-update(8) is only supported for Tier 1 _release_ versions. You cannot use freebsd-update(8) for -STABLE or -CURRENT at all (regardless of the platform), only -RELEASE versions. And ARM/ARM64 is still a Tier 2 platform.

18.3. Tier 2: Developmental Architectures


----------



## obsigna (Jan 2, 2018)

forquare said:


> I don't believe this method (and similar methods) work for Raspberry Pi's due to snapshots not being built ...


Believing is different from knowing. Who wants to believe goes to the church, who wants to know does a research, perhaps starting here:
ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/s...RRENT-arm-armv6-RPI-B-20171227-r327236.img.xz
ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/s...URRENT-arm-armv7-RPI2-20171227-r327236.img.xz
ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/s...NT-arm64-aarch64-RPI3-20171227-r327236.img.xz



forquare said:


> (for technical reasons, I believe, though what exactly I have no idea)


I believe, I don't need to understand this, do I?


----------



## jimying (Oct 14, 2020)

forquare said:


> I don't believe this method (and similar methods) work for Raspberry Pi's due to snapshots not being built (for technical reasons, I believe, though what exactly I have no idea)



*obsigna's method is right,  I has test it on my raspberry pi3, upgrade success from 12.1 to 12.2 rc2*


----------



## mnd999 (Oct 17, 2020)

SirDice said:


> Actually, freebsd-update(8) is only supported for Tier 1 _release_ versions.



There was some talk of aarch64 becoming tier 1 for FreeBSD 13. I'm not sure what the outcome was though.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 19, 2020)

I posted that more than 2 years ago.


----------

